# Streaming from 2 tuner Premiere to Mini w/o Romio



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

After unplugging my Romio, my mini gives me a c422 error, 

The Romio TiVo box cannot be found. There may be a problem with your home network or the network connection on your TiVo box or the TiVo box may have been unplugged (C422).

You can still watch shows from other TiVo boxes on your network.

I didn't know the mini could stream from a 2 tuner Premiere after the Romio is disconnected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

poppagene said:


> After unplugging my Romio, my mini gives me a c422 error,
> 
> The Romio TiVo box cannot be found. There may be a problem with your home network or the network connection on your TiVo box or the TiVo box may have been unplugged (C422).
> 
> ...


Did it?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

poppagene said:


> After unplugging my Romio, my mini gives me a c422 error,
> 
> The Romio TiVo box cannot be found. There may be a problem with your home network or the network connection on your TiVo box or the TiVo box may have been unplugged (C422).
> 
> ...





JoeKustra said:


> Did it?


Why wouldn't it be able to? A mini is only dependent upon it's "parent" TiVo for live TV.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Did it?


The mini streamed recorded shows just fine and I was able to switch to a different premiere 2 tuner and stream recorded shows as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

poppagene said:


> The mini streamed recorded shows just fine and I was able to switch to a different premiere 2 tuner and stream recorded shows as well.


My error. I forgot that in "My Shows" those two-tuner Premieres are there and their content is accessible.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Why wouldn't it be able to? A mini is only dependent upon it's "parent" TiVo for live TV.


My thought was that the parent TiVo is offline, so the Mini would need to find another parent to feed it.

I'm unclear on what's being discussed, here. It seems as though the OP is claiming that their Mini is able to connect to 2-tuner Premieres as a host DVR, in order to stream their content directly.

And, yes, I'm aware that a Mini can stream from a 2-tuner Premiere, but it's been my understanding that it would only be possible via the 'My Shows' listing of a Mini-compatible DVR: 4-tuner Premiere, Roamio or BOLT.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My error. I forgot that in "My Shows" those two-tuner Premieres are there and their content is accessible.


Right, but the OP claimed that their Mini-compatible Roamio was unplugged, so where's the 'My Shows' listing coming from?

edit: p.s. With the Roamio still unplugged, I'd be interested in what happens if they reboot their Mini. (Once TiVo added dynamic tuner allocation, quietly adding 2-tuner Premieres to the Mini compatibility list would make sense.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

poppagene said:


> The mini streamed recorded shows just fine and I was able to switch to a different premiere 2 tuner and stream recorded shows as well.


Are you saying that you used the Mini's Settings UI to successfully switch to a 2-tuner Premiere for the Mini's "Host DVR" connection?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Are you saying that you used the Mini's Settings UI to successfully switch to a 2-tuner Premiere for the Mini's "Host DVR" connection?


From testing. I pulled the network from my Roamio. I went to the Mini and selected (there was already a message about no valid TiVo), and a screen appeared telling me to use something else.... and I hit OK. Then the two basic Premieres on my network showed and I could access their My Shows and play their content. No mysteries.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> From testing. I pulled the network from my Roamio. I went to the Mini and selected (there was already a message about no valid TiVo), and a screen appeared telling me to use something else.... and I hit OK. Then the two basic Premieres on my network showed and I could access their My Shows and play their content. No mysteries.


Right, that's what I was assuming the OP had experienced, but at least one previous poster made reference to the Premieres being listed in the "My Shows" listing -- which would no longer be available with the Roamio unplugged.

A couple mysteries remain, actually --- at least for me, since I don't have a 2-tuner Premiere with which to test --- and they are: (1) what happens if the Mini reboots while the Roamio remains unavailable? and, (2) what happens if a Mini is factory reset (or a new Mini is added) while the Roamio remains unavailable? Basically, is a 2-tuner Premiere now allowed as the "host DVR" for a Mini?

p.s. One more "mystery"... With the Roamio plugged-in and operating normally, can a Mini select a 2-tuner Premiere as its host DVR, or is the above capability only available as a fallback?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Right, that's what I was assuming the OP had experienced, but at least one previous poster made reference to the Premieres being listed in the "My Shows" listing -- which would no longer be available with the Roamio unplugged.
> 
> A couple mysteries remain, actually --- at least for me, since I don't have a 2-tuner Premiere with which to test --- and they are: (1) what happens if the Mini reboots while the Roamio remains unavailable? and, (2) what happens if a Mini is factory reset (or a new Mini is added) while the Roamio remains unavailable? Basically, is a 2-tuner Premiere now allowed as the "host DVR" for a Mini?
> 
> p.s. One more "mystery"... With the Roamio plugged-in and operating normally, can a Mini select a 2-tuner Premiere as its host DVR, or is the above capability only available as a fallback?


All I can answer is that both my two tuner Premieres are "X"ed out in the selection screen. Always. Perhaps the OP was not being 100% accurate.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> All I can answer is that both my two tuner Premieres are "X"ed out in the selection screen. Always. Perhaps the OP was not being 100% accurate.


From your description, it sounds like they're available as a fallback only. So, yeah, I'm now just curious about what the OP meant, specifically, when they said they could "switch to a different premiere 2 tuner"...


poppagene said:


> The mini streamed recorded shows just fine and I was able to switch to a different premiere 2 tuner and stream recorded shows as well.


"Switch" as in... changing the host DVR connection to another 2-tuner Premiere, or... the ability to select the 2nd 2-tuner Premiere via the "fallback" 2-tuner Premiere's "My Shows" listing?

I don't have a 2-tuner Premiere, so I'm just curious. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> All I can answer is that both my two tuner Premieres are "X"ed out in the selection screen. Always. Perhaps the OP was not being 100% accurate.


Didn't you say in your entry two earlier that you COULD access your two-tuner Tivo Premiere's from the Mini? Confused

ADMINS - please remove this entry. thanks


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> All I can answer is that both my two tuner Premieres are "X"ed out in the selection screen. Always. Perhaps the OP was not being 100% accurate.


Didn't you say in your earlier entry, post #9, that you COULD access your two-tuner Tivo Premiere's from the Mini? Confused


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> Didn't you say in your entry two earlier that you COULD access your two-tuner Tivo Premiere's from the Mini? Confused


I must have had too much wine.



tvmaster2 said:


> Didn't you say in your earlier entry, post #9, that you COULD access your two-tuner Tivo Premiere's from the Mini? Confused


Way too much. Sorry.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I must have had too much wine.
> 
> Way too much. Sorry.


lol - yeah, sorry about the double entry - html hell. So, the Mini CAN'T access 2-tuner Premiere's, at least in your installation? I was going to add a Mini to my mix, but noticed the box said "for four tuner Tivos"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> lol - yeah, sorry about the double entry - html hell. So, the Mini CAN'T access 2-tuner Premiere's, at least in your installation? I was going to add a Mini to my mix, but noticed the box said "for four tuner Tivos"


No, I still have a pair of two tuner Premieres online. My two Mini boxes (v1 & v2) indicate their presence but can not access them in any fashion.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> No, I still have a pair of two tuner Premieres online. My two Mini boxes (v1 & v2) indicate their presence but can not access them in any fashion.


hmmm....maybe I won't sell the Premieres for the Minis afterall


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

poppagene said:


> The mini streamed recorded shows just fine and I was able to switch to a different premiere 2 tuner and stream recorded shows as well.


do you have the Premiere's model number by chance?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> No, I still have a pair of two tuner Premieres online. My two Mini boxes (v1 & v2) indicate their presence but can not access them in any fashion.


My Mini can stream from my 2-tuner Premiere by using the icon at the bottom of the "My Shows" folder. If you can't do that, there is a problem in your system.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> My Mini can stream from my 2-tuner Premiere by using the icon at the bottom of the "My Shows" folder. If you can't do that, there is a problem in your system.


Yep, you're right. That must be what caused me to make my original posts. A basic Premiere can't be a host, but you can access it's recorded content the same way the Roamio (host) can access it.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Grief!! This thread will only add confusion for people. Would it be wise to just remove this entire thread because NOTHING come of it? It is absolutely a waste of time to find out what was already known after being led to believe two tuner TiVo's could be hosts, which we know they can not.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Yep, you're right. That must be what caused me to make my original posts. A basic Premiere can't be a host, but you can access it's recorded content the same way the Roamio (host) can access it.


If it's stuff recorded onto that 2 tuner Premiere that the cable company set the CCI byte on, can you still watch it with a Mini?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unitron said:


> If it's stuff recorded onto that 2 tuner Premiere that the cable company set the CCI byte on, can you still watch it with a Mini?


No way to tell.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> If it's stuff recorded onto that 2 tuner Premiere that the cable company set the CCI byte on, can you still watch it with a Mini?





JoeKustra said:


> No way to tell.


Should be able to. You can stream it to another (Premiere or later) TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Should be able to. You can stream it to another (Premiere or later) TiVo.


Sorry, I meant I don't have any protected content to test with.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I meant I don't have any protected content to test with.


If you want to create one, just push something to it.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

unitron said:


> If it's stuff recorded onto that 2 tuner Premiere that the cable company set the CCI byte on, can you still watch it with a Mini?


Hi, I have a Tivo 2-tuner Premier *TCD748000* and a Tivo Mini TCDA93000. I would be satisfied to be able to just access My shows from the premier. I get a V70 error (Not supported) when I try. Tivo people said it's not compatable with 2 tuner. Looking for someone with more knowledge than the techs I spoke with. Thanks


snerd said:


> My Mini can stream from my 2-tuner Premiere by using the icon at the bottom of the "My Shows" folder. If you can't do that, there is a problem in your system.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Hi, I have a Tivo 2-tuner Premier *TCD748000* and a Tivo Mini TCDA93000. I would be satisfied to be able to just access My shows from the premier. I get a V70 error (Not supported) when I try. Tivo people said it's not compatable with 2 tuner. Looking for someone with more knowledge than the techs I spoke with. Thanks


Assuming all devices have service and the same MAK, it should work. You are getting this error on the Mini, right? The 2-tuner can not be the host for a Mini, so what other TiVo is your host for the Mini?


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for response. I guess that's where the confusion lies. I only have 2 components. One is the 2-tuner premier and the other is the mini. It looked like people were saying I should be able to access MY Shows from mini on the 2-tuner premier.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Thanks for response. I guess that's where the confusion lies. I only have 2 components. One is the 2-tuner premier and the other is the mini. It looked like people were saying I should be able to access MY Shows from mini on the 2-tuner premier.


You could if there was a four tuner TiVo on your network to act as a host.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dav Sugarman said:


> It looked like people were saying I should be able to access MY Shows from mini on the 2-tuner premier.


Only as a fallback should the 4+tuner host DVR be temporarily unavailable, or via the 2-tuner Premiere's "Device" icon within the My Shows listing published by the Mini's 4+tuner host DVR.

'gist: The 2 device setup you have is not supported for Minis.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey @JoeKustra ...

I haven't been here in quite a while, and have really given up on AVS Forum completely. I tried to put this in a PM to you, but the forum wouldn't let me?
I have a problem (coming up in the future) that I may as well deal with now. I have had a Slingbox set up on our kitchen computer for many years, as it is impossible to get a cable connection in there. The Slingbox is ethernet and connects to a Tivo Premiere (2-Tuner) using the component outputs of the Tivo. The HDMI from the Tivo goes to the associated TV. I use and old Tivo Wireless-N adapter at the kitchen computer, because I can position it to get a very strong wifi signal, much stronger than the built-in wifi of the desktop.
So now yesterday, I get an email from Sling saying the Slingbox servers are going away Nov 9, 2022... effectively killing the Slingboxes.
So I did some quick investigation and it looks like if I get a Premiere 4-tuner version (like an Elite) and a Mini Lux with a wifi adapter, then I will be able to continue to get wifi TV in the kitchen. Do you have any comments/input on this?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> So I did some quick investigation and it looks like if I get a Premiere 4-tuner version (like an Elite) and a Mini Lux with a wifi adapter, then I will be able to continue to get wifi TV in the kitchen. Do you have any comments/input on this?


Are you tuning antenna/OTA or cable/CableCARD with your current 2-tuner Premiere? (The 4-tuner Premieres, though compatible with Minis, are CableCARD-only.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Hey @JoeKustra &#8230;
> I haven't been here in quite a while, and have really given up on AVS Forum completely. I tried to put this in a PM to you, but the forum wouldn't let me?
> I have a problem (coming up in the future) that I may as well deal with now. I have had a Slingbox set up on our kitchen computer for many years, as it is impossible to get a cable connection in there. The Slingbox is ethernet and connects to a Tivo Premiere (2-Tuner) using the component outputs of the Tivo. The HDMI from the Tivo goes to the associated TV. I use and old Tivo Wireless-N adapter at the kitchen computer, because I can position it to get a very strong wifi signal, much stronger than the built-in wifi of the desktop.
> So now yesterday, I get an email from Sling saying the Slingbox servers are going away Nov 9, 2022... effectively killing the Slingboxes.
> So I did some quick investigation and it looks like if I get a Premiere 4-tuner version (like an Elite) and a Mini Lux with a wifi adapter, then I will be able to continue to get wifi TV in the kitchen. Do you have any comments/input on this?


What kr said is true.
I block PM since 1) I make mistakes and prefer to be corrected and 2) I feel what I say may help others.
Here's something to ponder. Since all TiVo units except the Edge are discontinued, your shopping will be done on eBay or something similar. A Mini LUX is an A95 Mini and the Voice and wifi 5 adapter only works with TE4, which doesn't run on a Premiere. Lets get logical and look up. If I was losing my streaming ability, and had decent WiFi, I would look at a basic (4 tuner) Roamio. With a Roamio you get:
four tuners.
simple HDD upgrade to 3TB. (you plug it in)
it will support TE4, but I would not do it first without giving TE3 (like you are using) a chance.
The Mini Lux can be used with your wireless-N, but there are many ethernet bridges to choose from.
You can get an A93 Mini, same remote as the Roamio (RF also) and still use the wireless N.
Did I mention it's about 2x the speed of a Premiere?
I have four basic Roamio boxes, all with expanded hard drives, but I am cable only. They can also be used OTA, just not at the same time.

Nice to see you back.  I do not own a Bolt or Edge. I do run TE4 on one Roamio and A95 Mini. I mostly use the Mini for 4k.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Are you tuning antenna/OTA or cable/CableCARD with your current 2-tuner Premiere? (The 4-tuner Premieres, though compatible with Minis, are CableCARD-only.)


I have four Premiere's, two of them have CableCard and OTA and the other two only have CableCard access (no antenna coax). I did se that the 4-tuner units are CableCard only. I would replace one of my current units that doesn't have antenna access with the "new" 4-tuner Tivo.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Joe... I dunno what TE4 is???

I have four AN0100 adapters from before I had all of my Tivo's on hardwired Ethernet. I'm using one of them on my kitchen desktop to get much much better signal than I got with the desktop's internal wifi. Are you saying this adpter will not work with the mini? Again, I have no clue of "TE4" meaning.
Is the "A93 mini" the older model? Like pre-Lux?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Joe... I dunno what TE4 is???
> 
> I have four AN0100 adapters from before I had all of my Tivo's on hardwired Ethernet. I'm using one of them on my kitchen desktop to get much much better signal than I got with the desktop's internal wifi. Are you saying this adpter will not work with the mini? Again, I have no clue of "TE4" meaning.
> Is the "A93 mini" the older model? Like pre-Lux?


TE4 is the new software. It's what you see on tivo.com. The AN0100 is a universal Ethernet to wireless bridge. It works anywhere but has a real sucky UI.
A92 is the original Mini. A93 adds some speed and wireless remote. A95 is the newest and is still sold I think. It's 4k and has voice control when using TE4, but not with TE3. The TiVo "wifi 5" only works with the A95 Mini and TE4. It has one plus: USB not Ethernet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> A95 is the newest and is still sold I think.


A95 includes both the Mini VOX and Mini LUX models; my understanding is that the only difference between them is the remote control that's included -- where the LUX remote is backlit.

A93/v2 Mini is preferable, imo, of the older models. (see here)


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Joe and kr....
Thanks for the responses 
I ordered a 2TB XL4 with Lifetime this morning on Ebay. I gave some thought to a Roamio as Joe suggested, but decided to stick with the Premiere series to keep all units with the same UI. I am currently looking for an A93/v2 mini as kr suggested. My current plan is to use the mini with one of the AN0100's that I currently have. Like Joe indicated, I recall that the setup procedure for the AN0100's was terrible. But mine are "plug and play" at this point since they were in use on my network in the past. When I connected the one to the desktop all I had to do was connect the ethernet cable and the power supply... and it worked automatically.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I gave some thought to a Roamio as Joe suggested, but decided to stick with the Premiere series to keep all units with the same UI.


They have the same UI. Two points. The A93 has the TiVo logo centered. A92 is left justified. A93 has a Roamio remote, A92 has a Premiere remote. Good luck.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> They have the same UI. Two points. The A93 has the TiVo logo centered. A92 is left justified. A93 has a Roamio remote, A92 has a Premiere remote. Good luck.


I *think* I had seen where someone said the A93 might be a bit faster than the A92. Maybe a faster processor or something? But now I can't seem to find where I saw that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> They have the same UI.


That's what i thought.

Given the same UI (TE3), if going with a CableCARD-only DVR, I'd have recommended the Roamio Plus or Pro, due to:

6 tuners
Mobile streaming
Drop-in drive replacements
Performance
If it's too late, nevermind.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I *think* I had seen where someone said the A93 might be a bit faster than the A92. Maybe a faster processor or something? But now I can't seem to find where I saw that.


Joe said it up above, I believe, though my understanding is that it isn't significant. The remote functionality is the key diff b/w the older models (A92/v1 vs A93/v2), both the type of remote boxed with each model and the A92 not having built-in RF functionality. (per) For a committed Premiere user/household, the A92/v1 might be preferable, to provide a consistent remote experience across devices.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes it is too late, cuz I've already ordered/paid on Ebay. But it's no biggie. I plan to swap out one of the upstairs (never used except for additional recording capacity) Premiere's anyway. I'll likely never touch this "new" one after it's installed. I have 8 tuner's as it is, spread over 4 Tivo's. We pretty much only ever watch stuff on ONE of them, but we watch the recorded stuff from all of them over the network without issue. The other stuff we watch is on the kitchen computer "TV" that is currently connected to the Slingbox. That will be replaced by the mini. Hopefully the wifi to the mini doesn't disappoint. It works solidly to the computer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> That will be replaced by the mini. Hopefully the wifi to the mini doesn't disappoint. It works solidly to the computer.


I have two Mini A93 using wireless bridges. One runs 10 hours daily and one runs 2 hours. The bedroom has a signal level at -60, which is really low. Yet I have no disconnection or stutter problems. Both use RE6500 range extenders configured as bridges. There's also the DP-1650. Having a good router is important.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I have two Mini A93 using wireless bridges. One runs 10 hours daily and one runs 2 hours. The bedroom has a signal level at -60, which is really low. Yet I have no disconnection or stutter problems. Both use RE6500 range extenders configured as bridges. There's also the DP-1650. Having a good router is important.


I have a Netgear R7000 located upstairs and acting as the router. I have a second R7000 located downstairs and configured as a wireless access point. The two are connected by coax and Netgear Moca adapters. The downstairs R7000 is located about 20 feet away from the AN0100. The signal does have to travel through a wall. Wifi Analyzer on my phone measures -44 dBm on 2.4 GHz, and -45 dBm on 5.0 GHz at the location of the AN0100. Fingers crossed that everything works out well. I haven't yet ordered a mini of any sort.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

As I scroll through the Ebay listings in search of the "perfect" mini, one thing become increasingly unclear...
Do all mini's come with Lifetime? Some listings point it out, others make no mention of it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> As I scroll through the Ebay listings in search of the "perfect" mini, one thing become increasingly unclear...
> Do all mini's come with Lifetime? Some listings point it out, others make no mention of it.


All have "lifetime" now. That changed a few years ago.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> All have "lifetime" now. That changed a few years ago.


Thanks Joe. Actually, I was just coming back to post that I found the answer here:
Not all TiVo Minis have lifetime?.

So I've ordered one from an ebay seller... a TCDA93000 with remote. The remote looks different from the one with my other Tivo's, but that shouldn't be a problem.
Thanks again to you and kr for all of your help. I'll post back with an update when it's all received and working, or if I need any more help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On that remote. After a few days you may change your mind. When I went from a Premiere to a Roamio all my muscle memory was really unhappy. I eventually settled on C00270, the Roamio/A93 remote for everything. I still have to use the voice remote with TE4, but not often enough to care. It's very easy to hit the blue voice button when aiming for the guide. 

BTW, the A93 will pair in RF mode to that Mini. If you have problems, we're here.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> On that remote. After a few days you may change your mind. When I went from a Premiere to a Roamio all my muscle memory was really unhappy. I eventually settled on C00270, the Roamio/A93 remote for everything. I still have to use the voice remote with TE4, but not often enough to care. It's very easy to hit the blue voice button when aiming for the guide.
> BTW, the A93 will pair in RF mode to that Mini. If you have problems, we're here.


This is the pic of the remote in the listing I bought. Many listings seemed to have different random remotes, and some listings didn't include a remote at all. If I can't live with it I should be able to swap remotes with the new XL4 that will be upstairs and basically unused. Or I can use the remote from our primary Premiere in the family room where we use a Logitech programmable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is two years ago and doesn't include those with voice control:
Premiere support for RF remote?

I guess my issue is that I use the guide so much the lettering has gone away.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> As I scroll through the Ebay listings in search of the "perfect" mini, one thing become increasingly unclear...
> Do all mini's come with Lifetime? Some listings point it out, others make no mention of it.


As Joe said all retail Minis are effectively Lifetime, even if sold w/o Lifetime originally.

That said, the main concern when buying a used Mini is to make sure that it is a *retail* Mini and not one originally leased from a service provider. The latter cannot be transferred to your TiVo account.

I'm not sure how to verify the nature of a given Mini, other than perhaps contacting TiVo to confirm the unit as a retail model via its TSN.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking at the post Joe linked, the remote I'll be getting looks like _none_ of those. I did notice that some of the mini's in the listings had CableCo names on them.. the one I bought didn't but that may or may not mean much.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> Looking at the post Joe linked, the remote I'll be getting looks like _none_ of those. I did notice that some of the mini's in the listings had CableCo names on them.. the one I bought didn't but that may or may not mean much.


I probably should have looked more closely, but the remote pic you posted is not a Mini or even Premiere remote. It looks to be an earlier gen remote, w/ the multi-DVR 1|2 switch and lacking some key buttons (such as the colored A-D buttons).

See earlier link for expected remotes:


krkaufman said:


> The remote functionality is the key diff b/w the older models (A92/v1 vs A93/v2), both the type of remote boxed with each model and the A92 not having built-in RF functionality. (per)















​
edit: p.s. Seemingly not a problem, though...


WS65711 said:


> If I can't live with it I should be able to swap remotes with the new XL4 that will be upstairs and basically unused. Or I can use the remote from our primary Premiere in the family room where we use a Logitech programmable.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I saw at least 3 or 4 different remotes in pictures in the listings. Not to mention the ones that had Cableco names stenciled onto them.
At this point I'll be satisfied if the XL4 and the mini actually work and have Lifetime that I can transfer.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

It looks like both the XL4 and the mini are scheduled for USPS delivery on Monday. So hopefully I'll find out soon if this will work out for me. 

Update: The mini is showing out for delivery this morning (Saturday). But since the XL4 is still scheduled for Monday I guess I won't be able to test anything until then..


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Latest update: Now both items are indicated "out for delivery" today 

Edit: USPS delivered about 90 minutes ago. Beginning setup of the XL4 now. I'm unclear at this time as to whether or not I will need to contact TiVo to transfer the service.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I'm unclear at this time as to whether or not I will need to contact TiVo to transfer the service.


You'll almost certainly need to contact your seller(s) to initiate the service transfers from their end.

Seller contacts TiVo Support and requests the transfer of service, providing the TSN of the associated box;
TiVo Support provides the seller with a reference # for the transfer;
Seller supplies buyer w/ the reference #
Buyer contacts TiVo Support and supplies reference # to complete the transfer.

Looks like you have until 5PM Pacific, per "Contact Support" page.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> You'll almost certainly need to contact your seller(s) to initiate the service transfers from their end.
> 
> Seller contacts TiVo Support and requests the transfer of service, providing the TSN of the associated box;
> TiVo Support provides the seller with a reference # for the transfer;
> ...


Thanks for the info. The XL4 seller had already given me a reference number to provide to TiVo, but the unit booted up and worked and showed it had Lifetime, so then I wasn't sure if I really had to contact Tivo or not.
The seller of the mini didn't provide me with any of that, and the mini wouldn't get any farther than its initial setup, where it told me it was "already activated".
I called TiVo just prior to seeing your post and the girl moved both units over to my account. She indicated it would take between 15 minutes to an hour for the mini to see the XL4. So now we wait . . .


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've made slight progress, but what I'm getting now is not very encouraging.
For full disclosure, the "new" XL4 upstairs is still updating the Guide, although the actual downloading part is finished (I think).
The mini does allow me to select the XL4 now as its host. But then after booting up to its "Home" screen, the home screen disappears after about 10 seconds, goes black for a few, and then ends up at this dreaded "check connection" screen.
Both the XL4 upstairs and the mini downstairs are currently connected via hardwired ethernet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd recommend renaming your XL4 to a unique, custom name, then force a couple TiVo service connections on the XL4 (to make sure the name is updated on TiVo's servers), and reboot it after completion of the second service connection.

Then, do a factory reset of the Mini.

Once reset, the Mini should run you through Guided Setup, eventually prompting you to select a host DVR. Choose the XL4. 

On selecting the XL4 as your host DVR, you should then be prompted by the Mini that its software needs to be downgraded, as the Mini appears to be running the TE4/Hydra UI, and the XL4 can only run TE3 ... and the Mini needs to run the same software as its host DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Or perhaps there is a separate issue with the TE3 downgrade process, given this new parallel thread from yesterday...

Trying to Move Mini from TE4 host to a TE3 Host


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> I'd recommend renaming your XL4 to a unique, custom name, then force a couple TiVo service connections on the XL4 (to make sure the name is updated on TiVo's servers), and reboot it after completion of the second service connection.
> Then, do a factory reset of the Mini.
> Once reset, the Mini should run you through Guided Setup, eventually prompting you to select a host DVR. Choose the XL4.
> On selecting the XL4 as your host DVR, you should then be prompted by the Mini that its software needs to be downgraded, as the Mini appears to be running the TE4/Hydra UI, and the XL4 can only run TE3 ... and the Mini needs to run the same software as its host DVR.


I'm pretty sure at this point that the issue is not with the XL4, since my other Premieres indicate that the XL4 is on the same account as they are.
When I first powered up the mini it told me it needed a software update, so I assumed that was a firmware update and I didn't hesitate. Maybe that was a TE3 to TE4 update?
I'll have to try to find the instructions online to factory reset the mini as it came with no paperwork.

Edit: I found that I need to do the "Clear and Delete Everything". I had to work quickly to do that, because I only get limited time before the stupid wire chewing dog pops up.
After the reset though, it's not asking anything about a software downgrade . . . 
I'm thinking now that I maybe should have chosen the A92 vintage mini.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

What software version is on your Mini?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> What software version is on your Mini?


kr has told me it looks like the TE4 version based on the picture I posted of the "Home" screen. I can no longer get there however, I am currently caught in an endless loop of trying to redo the mini setup. After it asks me for the country, then connection type, it begins to connect, then fails, then loops back to asking for country again. There is truly a reason that my Tivo avatar is what it is.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

So at this point I still own an A93 mini that I currently cannot use due to the fact that it is stuck in the TE4 software version. Yesterday I received an A92 mini from Ebay and now have it set up and working fine with the TiVo Wireless-N adapter in my kitchen. The only issue at the moment is with physical placement of the mini for line-of-sight to the remote. So the RF remote option would be better for me for this unit, but you also need another adapter to use the RF remote with the A92. So I still have interest in getting that A93 to "downgrade" to TE3...


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> What software version is on your Mini?


 On the A93 it's version 21.10.2.V3-A93-6-A93


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

This issue has finally been resolved . . .
Trying to Move Mini from TE4 host to a TE3 Host


----------

